# Tiller vs Remote



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Tiller Pros: 
* Less space.
* Less things to break.
* Allows you to steer standing up.

Tiller Cons:
* More user fatigue on long runs.

You can convert 99% of tiller outboards to remote with a conversion kit and controls. Probably around $500 to convert, so I'd pick one or the other and stick with it.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

If you're looking for a small skiff with a shallow draft, tiller will keep the weight down and they're very simple.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Tiller all the way.My current and last 2 boats have all been tillers.

The Fatigue issue is alleviated w/ a tller extension w/ a comfortable--in diameter-- grip. I used a Harley grip.And, a properly adjusted trim tab--the one on the motor.

The tiller just frees up so much more space.


----------



## brevard955 (Mar 14, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance on the tiller.....is the throttle like a motorcycle? ie, do you have to apply constant pressure to maintain RPM's?


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

I know my Yamaha has a set screw that is easily adjustable so you don't have to constantly torque your wrist like a motorcycle.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I know my Yamaha has a set screw that is easily adjustable so you don't have to constantly torque your wrist like a motorcycle.


X2, a lot of tillers have this and it is a great feature.

Keep in mind, this in combination with an unworn kill switch lanyard is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I have zero feed back with my 50hp tiller when at cruising speed and engine tilted just right (28-35 mph).


----------



## KeepingItSimple (Mar 20, 2011)

Does anyone favor the remote over a tiller in, let's say, a skiff 18ft or less with 60hp or less? This would be primarily a shallow water fishing skiff, not pulling the tube or the sandbar cruiser....


Alex V


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

> Forgive my ignorance on the tiller.....is the throttle like a motorcycle? ie, do you have to apply constant pressure to maintain RPM's?



Most tillers come with a screw or knob that allows you to set the friction of the throttle. I have mine set so once I hit WOT(wide open throttle) I back off the throttle a little and the friction knob does the rest, all I have to do is steer and look for the next fishing spot. ALWAYS WEAR YOUR KILL SWITCH LANYARD. I found out firsthand what could happen if you don't. I also like to sit on top of my polling platform when putt-putting around, never at WOT.


----------



## brevard955 (Mar 14, 2013)

Appreciate the feedback guys.

This is a great forum. Glad I found it.


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

> Does anyone favor the remote over a tiller in, let's say, a skiff 18ft or less with 60hp or less?  This would be primarily a shallow water fishing skiff, not pulling the tube or the sandbar cruiser....


The boat I am building is designed to be tiller steered but I prefer to have remote steering.  It is an 18 foot poling skiff powered by a 40HP. I will generally be making long runs, 40+ miles one way, so comfort is an big issue.  I also have a jacked up back so the tiller just isn't an option for me.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

In my opinion, it depends on the skiff. If its something with a 25-30 hp I would say tiller all they way. 50hp motor i would go side console... just my preference from experience.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

After having a tiller for my last 3 boats I can't stand them anymore. I can't wait for my next boat so I can go back to a center console. On long runs my back is killing me even with my tiller extension. Also the tiller extension itself is a problem, no one can sit near the rear of the boat cause it makes it harder to steer, and once I'm at my fishing spot it is in the way.

I say any motor you can't tilt easily by hand I'd rather have remote. So for me it's anything over 20hp 4-stroke, or 30hp 2-stroke.


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

I've also had a tiller only, I'm on my 4th boat and bought it at a great price, its an ankona 17 and I am going to have it converted to a center console soon. I would imagine that a center console is only going to add 30lbs since they are a light weight fiberglass and steering wheel


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I run a 60hp tiller and a 15hp tiller and have owned 25hp tillers. I also own a sit-down center console. A tiller is lighter, cheaper, much easier to rig, less complicated, takes up less deck space, and if you run in shallow water with rocks and/or bars, a tiller will allow you to stand higher and get a much better view of the water (grab bar recommended). If you don't want to stand, nothing prevents you from sitting with a tiller. On a smaller, lighter rig, a tiller can also allow you more latitude to shift your weight around to improve ride or even lean into turns. I'd say with anything up to about 70hp and 18ft, if you're interested in shallow draft and simplicity, go with a tiller. If you fish deeper water, run long distances and/or have a heavier boat with more power, then go with a wheel.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I've had both and can say hands down, a small side console like the one on my 17.8 Whipray is the cats azz. Can't imagine the whole shooting match (console, wheel & binnacle) could weigh more than 10-12lbs. No more fatigued arms, shoulders and back using the tiller, especially on long or choppy runs. 

I'm not sure what everyone means by tillers freeing up much more space? I have the same amount of rear deck space as a tiller, I don't stand in the cockpit and fish in the small amount of space the side console takes up and have no trouble getting to any of the rods stored below the side console. I also like that you don't have to fabricate any surfaces or grab bars for your trim switch, jackplate switch or engine gauges.

I'm probably dislectic but I sometimes forgot which way to swing the tiller in a panic situation or when trying to get the skiff on the trailer...no such problem with a steering wheel lol! Plus...I think all skiffs look mean with side consoles.......


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I have had about six or so tillers. And two center consoles skiffs. And one side console(current Lostmen). I'm right there with Net30. To me the small side console is the perfect setup. It takes advantages from both options. Mine is only about 20x18. And protrudes only about 13" into the cockpit. And only about 6"s or so high. So its very easy to fish around. And is much lighter than a center console. Plus once you add all the things you do to a tiller to for comfort, control and safety. Like extensions, grab bars, coffin boxes to mount that grab bar, ect.. Its not much heavier than a good tiller setup. I do have hydrailic steering for low maintainence purposes. Which is heavier than a light cable setup. But a good single cable is only 8-10 pounds with wheel and all. You dont have to shuffle around a big center console. Or put things away to start fishing. Those ultra small flat side consoles do look hard on the back. But way light and simple. Mine is raised and angled back to the driver-very comfy. But on a small boat like a Noe. I would go tiller for sure. Here is my take from personal experience

TILLER:
Pros
- lightest 
- simplest
- cheapest
- roomy when not running

Cons
- can be hard/tiring on the body
- dangerous(banned by most sanctioning bodies for tournaments)
- takes up a lot of room when running(due to comfort acc.-tiller extensions,grab bar,ect.)
- manual T&T and start on most

CENTER CONSOLE:
Pros
- comfortable when behind the wheel
- storage- cooler/live well/batteries/electronics/seat
- good control
- centrally located-a plus if not too big


Cons
- heaviest
- have to sit off to the side if two on bench
- poor visibilty if someone is on seat
- takes up most cockpit room- can be tight if you have big gunnels
- exspensive
- more complicated/difficult to rig


SIDE CONSOLE:
Pros
- light
- comfortable
- good control
- can add electronics, gauges,ect
- clear rear deck and cockpit running or not
- good visibilty
- can seat two on bench
- easy to fish around

Cons
- no storage
- have to sit off center when solo-not a issue on bigger boats or with trim tabs
- mildly complicated to rig-great access to everything though


----------

